# New Pictures Of Ruby!! Red Boer Doe



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi! 

Wow it's been a while since I've posted! We've been busy and are having a great summer! :leap: 

First off, we took our doelings to a show last weekend and placed 5th (Ruby the spoiled rotten brat!) 6th (Jewel) and 7th (Sparkle) out of a VERY competitive class of 14! The biggest breeders in WA state were there( Capriole, Leaning Tree, Copper Creek, and Richard and Sandy Boers) and several of their goats were in our class(4 that I can remember) Let's just say our dappled % doe Star didn't do so well. ) She was 2 weeks into her class... 

2nd, we are going have a paint buck leased to us from a nearby farm who is a son of Ward's Cat in the Hat... an ABGA Nat'n champ. We can't wait! He will arrive in August. :stars: 

The big paint doe pictured is our best doe who is the dam of Sparkle and Ruby. Some of you probably remember her from this Spring when she was prego with them. ) Her name is FTHLS Cosmopolitan and she is 2 and 1/2. The red doe is Ruby, the dapple Sparkle and the paint Jewel. Jewel just went to her new home. )


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Pictures Of Crossroads Boers!*

More pics...of Cosmo.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Pictures Of Crossroads Boers!*

I really REALLY like your red doe! She's a beauty! I am really suprised Sparkle didn't do well in her class. She is absolutely beautiful as well! I have always loved spotted and dappled boers. And Jewel is also very pretty. I love the little white tip on her tail and the spot on her side!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Pictures Of Crossroads Boers!*

Wow.... :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Pictures Of Crossroads Boers!*

Wow is right! I would be very pleased to have everyone one of those girls on my farm!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Pictures Of Crossroads Boers!*

Congrats!!! Your goats are so beautiful! I am sorry Sparkle didn't do so well, I've heard that the Spotted & black goats are not getting the attention they deserve in the show ring here from some people, so I can imagine it's not much different anywhere else. 
But that's okay because I still want either a spotted or black goat sometime in the near future!!

Cosmo is such a beautiful doe! Her daughters are gorgeous, and you must be so proud of her!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Pictures Of Crossroads Boers!*

Thanks. ) We are pretty pleased with our kids this year and Cosmo always makes us proud with her babies. ) We can't wait to see what she has bred to Saddle Cat!

Sparkle did okay in her class(7th out of 14)... it's Star that was dissapointing. She went off her grain a few weeks before the show so looked a little thin and was only 2 weeks into her class. She still placed over her sister though who the breeder retained for their herd. So that was good. )

Ruby is my personal favorite. She is the brattiest goat ever and is quite convinced that she is a dog! The judges always comment on her ammount of muscle....


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pictures Of Crossroads Boers!*

Hehe. When you're up against those names no wonder. But it's all good, what matters is you have beautiful goats too. :thumb: And probably had a great time.
My foundation does came from Leaning Tree. I once showed a buck in Yakima from both Leaning Tree & RNSH bloodlines. He was between them & ahead of Capriole in one class. Copper Creek 1st.
I just bought an RNSH buck.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Pictures Of Crossroads Boers!*

Ohhh I remember cosmo, she lost her baby weight lol. Very nice goats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Pictures Of Crossroads Boers!*

:thumbup:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Pictures Of Crossroads Boers!*

Yes Nancy we did have a great time ! ) I have seen "One Four Richie" and he is really nice!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Pictures Of Crossroads Boers!*

absolutely beautiful goats.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Pictures Of Crossroads Boers!*

I think they look awesome good for you.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Pictures Of Crossroads Boers!*

Thanks Roger and Merry!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Pictures Of Crossroads Boers!*

Here are some pictures of Ruby from today. She is 5 months old and I LOVE her! She is a real sweetheart.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow she is absolutely gorgeous. I am so jealous that she isn't in my field!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!  And as a side note... she's NOT fat! It's just muscle!!!! Right???? Ruby is so spoiled!


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh i wish i could have that beautiful red color with my ND's. I love that color (that's why i have an Irish Setter) Your spotted girl is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! Yes, she does have a very sleek red coat!


----------



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

Very Nice! :thumb:


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Beautiful goats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

